
Twitter Co-Founder Ev Williams Is Leaving the Company's Board - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/22/twitter-co-founder-ev-williams-leaving-board.html
======
malvosenior
From Ev:

"Thank you, @jack and @biz for starting this crazy company with me—and
continuing to make it better and better."

Do you think he really means that? Has Twitter changed at all in years? It
seems like the service is objectively worse than it used to be (no 3rd party
apps, no chronological timeline...).

